# Diabetes News 06/01/09



## Admin (Jan 6, 2009)

*Daily Express and Express Online - 'Having a big bottom can be good for you'*
Big-bottomed women take heart. Scientists have found that having a generously-proportioned derriere could be good for you. They have discovered that a larger bottom can help to protect against diabetes.
Diabetes UK Director of Research Dr Iain Frame comments. http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/78118/Having-a-big-bottom-can-be-good-for-you

*BBC Online 'Hope of insulin cell transplant '*
Scientists working towards pancreatic cell transplants as a cure for diabetes have taken the first step to getting around the problem of immune rejection. US scientists transplanted genetically engineered cells in mice which lasted a few months before being rejected.
Dr Iain Frame comments. http://newsvote.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/7808785.stm

*Change4Life campaign:*
The government launched a ?275m marketing campaign to tackle the obesity crisis with a TV ad that aims to kick start a "lifestyle revolution" and be on the scale of Make Poverty History and Comic Relief. The TV ad, which aired on Saturday 3rd Jan 2009, was timed to coincide with health-related new year pledges made in the wake of festive over-indulgence. Diabetes UK is supporting the campaign.
Guardian online  - http://www.guardian.co.uk/media/2009/jan/02/change4life-obesity
ITV.com online - http://www.itv.com/News/newsspecial/Adhoc/Articles/Change4Life/default.html
Evening Standard and Evening Standard online - http://www.thisislondon.co.uk/stand...be+flown+to+London+for+gastric+ops/article.do


----------

